# New 12V Battery Slays One Tesla Owner's Energy 'Vampire'



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

When Model S owner David Noland reported large energy drains from his electric car, Tesla responded.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

After the fix he's still "losing" 1Kwh of energy per day? What on earth could burn 100w continuously in a stationary car?


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

PhantomPholly said:


> After the fix he's still "losing" 1Kwh of energy per day? What on earth could burn 100w continuously in a stationary car?



Computers. Lots and lots of computers... 
I think our 2012 Mazda 3 has something like 70 "computers" on board. I'm sure that's an exaggeration but it was a bunch.

Bill


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

That is ludicrous. You could run a gaming computer on that much energy.

Edit: That is not a criticism of your post - you are probably correct. It is simply moronic for a car to use that much power standing still.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> After the fix he's still "losing" 1Kwh of energy per day? What on earth could burn 100w continuously in a stationary car?


 Err ? i think its more like 40 W continuous isnt it ?
But even that seems like a dumb system.
Probably the drain from the BMS ?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

dedlast said:


> Computers. Lots and lots of computers...
> I think our 2012 Mazda 3 has something like 70 "computers" on board. I'm sure that's an exaggeration but it was a bunch.
> 
> Bill


volt has over 100...and more lines of code than a fighter jet

Detroit & CO kissed KISS goodbye long ago.


----------

